# 65 gallon Amazon Inspired Tank



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Tank has been running for a little over a year now after I found it at Goodwill for $20.It has been a slow process, so it's just starting to finally look good now. Finally upgraded my DIY T12 canopy to a two bulb T5HO rig. Still not running pressurized CO2. Mainly because my broke student ass can't afford it. 

Mostly crypts and swords, with some water wisteria, java fern, anubias, val, and dwarf sag thrown in. Going for an overplanted, somewhat natural habitat that also looks pleasing to the eye. As much as I love seeing all my fish, the goal is to create an enviroment where they don't have to see me, and natural spawning is possible.

Pretty much a tetra tank, with several species of corydora, kuhli loaches, oto's, a bristlenose, and a single female betta.

More pics and updates to come


----------



## bluedog800 (Nov 24, 2010)

looks fantastic - could always consider DIY co2 if price is an issue - that is what i am running on a 90 gallon...


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks.

If you look closely you can see the bottles behind the tank. I just started running it again, so we'll see how it goes.


----------

